# Want a good gesture drawing tool?



## Zydala (Nov 28, 2010)

Want a good gesture reference site for warm ups? Feeling like the creative juices aren't flowing well? Want an alternative to posemaniacs' stiff CG poses?

How 'bout a big stock of reference photos? :]

(NSFW for nudies!) http://www.pixelovely.com/tools/gesture.html

male and female nudes, and there's a link to some animals too! 30 second - 2 minute intervals! great stuff.

Give it a whirl next time you need some quick sketches out, or just have a bit of a block.

*EDIT:* Found another nice one! http://lovecastle.org/gestures/index.php . Check it out :]


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes I do. *favourites page*

There was another good one here: http://www.posemaniacs.com/?pagename=thirtysecond

I'm sure you have seen that one before. It is certainly less natural, but seeing the movement of the muscle tissue has helped me a bit.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 28, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> Yes I do. *favourites page*
> 
> There was another good one here: http://www.posemaniacs.com/?pagename=thirtysecond
> 
> I'm sure you have seen that one before. It is certainly less natural, but seeing the movement of the muscle tissue has helped me a bit.


 
haha yeah I mentioned posemaniacs - it's certainly a great gesture tool but it can be stiff and unnatural, I agree. and since a lot of the regulars around here have heard of posemaniacs I thought it'd be a good alternative :] glad you'll find it useful! 

by the way, I visited your page and you got some nice stuff going!


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 28, 2010)

wow. both are awesome.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 28, 2010)

Zydala said:


> haha yeah I mentioned posemaniacs - it's certainly a great gesture tool but it can be stiff and unnatural, I agree. and since a lot of the regulars around here have heard of posemaniacs I thought it'd be a good alternative :] glad you'll find it useful!
> 
> by the way, I visited your page and you got some nice stuff going!


 
Thank you kindly.  I need to do some more gestures though, and it is going to be so sweet to have an alternative to posemaniacs.


----------



## Kawaburd (Nov 29, 2010)

ooh!  This is a spiffy little gadget!  Thank you much!  I get so sick of my mind coming up with the same 3 or 4 stale poses, and this might be a major fix for it. ^_^


----------



## Jw (Nov 29, 2010)

Gee, well, that's just....
I LOVE YOU!

...ahem, excuse me. This is seriously something I've been looking for all across the internet, and then poof, here it is. Thank you so incredibly much for this share!

Holy crap, there's some ANIMALS there too!!! Again, excuse me.


----------



## Gongleboodz (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much, I'm definitely going to try this out! :3


----------



## PurpleCrayn (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you! That;s very nice!


----------



## Muir (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Will come in very handy in my drawing! ^_^


----------



## Centradragon (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG that's a fab link, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 1, 2010)

That's brilliant, thank you so much! =D


----------



## ace_of_the_arts (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay. Thank you very, very much. I think this just kicked me into gear. Wow. Very good link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ranft (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with all of the above! I've used posemaniacs before and sometimes it is odd. Thanks again for posting this website. It's an instant favorite that will be open in a tab -always-.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 8, 2011)

Keep in mind what gesture is. It's not just some quick warm up exercise, but the start of the pose. 
http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=52023

Too often people will do this "quick gesture study" but when someone says "hey draw doing a kung fu kick" they draw the construction method and completely forget about the point of gesture causing their drawings to go stiff.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 8, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Keep in mind what gesture is. It's not just some quick warm up exercise, but the start of the pose.
> http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=52023
> 
> Too often people will do this "quick gesture study" but when someone says "hey draw doing a kung fu kick" they draw the construction method and completely forget about the point of gesture causing their drawings to go stiff.



That's very true. I'm just starting to try to beat out that 'construction' method in my brain; it's hampered me too long. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Jw (Jan 8, 2011)

Zydala said:


> That's very true. I'm just starting to try to beat out that 'construction' method in my brain; it's hampered me too long. Thanks for the link!


 Yep, #1 way to break that is to turn a picture upside down and draw from it. Brain can't construct as easily upside down, so you're forced to draw what you see and not what you're thinking you should see. Shame you can't set it to be rotated like that, but you can always just save a bunch of stock photos on some electronic device and make sure they're flipped. It's what I do, though I don't usually shoot for a 30 second challenge because I usually can't study the secondary flows fast enough. 

I guess practice would help there.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 8, 2011)

You can construct on top of a gesture. It's just people go "I'll start with the head" or something and not get the gesture down first.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 6, 2011)

Sort of a necro thread I guess but I didn't want to start a new thread lol

http://lovecastle.org/gestures/index.php

Just another cool collection of pictures. They even have a grey-scale option, and some good advice on a link at the bottom.

Cheers!


----------



## Jw (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks again, another bookmark space taken by some of your resources, hahaha


----------



## serbus (Mar 6, 2011)

I wish there were something like this for more than just human models.


----------



## Jw (Mar 6, 2011)

serbus said:


> I wish there were something like this for more than just human models.


 
The first link-- it has animal references. The second has horses and big cats. Is that what you need?


----------



## serbus (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh!  XD I didn't notice that, thank you.


----------

